# Red cyano problem



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

I looked in my tank and there is red algae growing on one of my rocks(along with what looks like a diatom on the same rock) and there is just a little spec on a piece of base rock. Now I believe the reason for this is that I left the lights on for longer then I should have for a few days. What should I do to get rid of it? If I should?

This is in my 10 gallon tank. It has very nice flow I believe with a maxi jet 400 and maxi jet 600. It has been set up for 10 days so I do not think the cycle has happened yet. I have not tested parameters yet but I will later today and post them if need be.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

John, I wouldn't worry at all about any cynobacteria issues during the early life of a tank. Just focus on getting your alkalinity and calcium levels in check, and continue to observe the tank until the diatom bloom runs its course and then goes away.

At about that time you should begin to see signs of microfauna in the substrate, such as copepods and amphipods. Typically at this time you will start to have some coraline algae grow... assuming you did the alkalinity/calcium thing correctly... and once the coraline sets in it is unlikely cyno will ever be an issue.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok... I tested later today and My cycle has started I think








I asked another forum after awhile and they said to get rid of it. But I don't really trust new forums... I have been on here for awhile and I trust you all especially you pasfur. I will test my calcium(was holding off because I didn't know if I should during the cycle). I haven't any luck finding a good Alk. test kit... all I have is red sea and they are awful. So when should I add a CUC? When I get the diatom bloom...after? I have done my research but none of it seems to help after you get to it. Also pics of the Cyano


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Don't Run to the Hills over this advise John, but from looking at the picture, I'd say you got your hands on a horrible piece of live rock. Did that rock come from an established tank which has had a previous problem with cyno? Personally, i'd remove that rock and give it a good scrubbing. Meanwhile, pick up an API Alkalinity Test Kit. 
Aquarium Pharmaceuticals (API) KH Carbonate Hardness Test Kit


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Well I got the rock in a trade. So I don't know the origins but I was leaving on the lights for 13-14 hours a day(realized that wasn't good after a few days) it's not just that rock it is also another rock(low flow area in the back) and the third piece of LR I got doesn't seem to have any Cyano. I also tested for calcium and it was at 360ppm. I also got advice to use a turkey baster and blast it off would that be ok?


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi John, I've had some green cyano growing on some of my rock. What I've been trying to do (it's a pain because I have to take the canopy and light fixture off to access the tank) is vacuum it off when I notice it accumulating. 

I use a tube, a mesh bag, a bucket, and a rubber band. I put the mesh bag around one end of the tube and secure it with the rubber band. I put the other end of the tube in the tank, start a siphon from the end of the tube with the mesh bag in it, drop it in the bucket, and then use the suction to vacuum the cyano off of the rock. It won't clean the rock entirely, of course, and it will only come back if conditions don't change, but it appears to get rid of most of what's there. The mesh bag traps the cyano so that afterward the water in the bucket can be returned to the tank. Give the mesh bag a rinse in the sink afterward and it's good to go for next time.

I would imagine that what I've been doing is better than using a turkey baster to blow it off the rock because this exports it from the system altogether whereas blowing it off the rock doesn't remove it from the system and may allow it to take foothold elsewhere.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Would a coffee filter work? I don't have any mesh. But with the turkey baster I would suck it up and squirt in a bucket. I like your idea though. Right now my lights are off for the day for a blackout is that ok or should I turn them on? I think I'll try blackout then baster then mesh bag tuen wait for coraline and or use an additive or something... What conditions would kill it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

man i wish i had know this LR was going to be an issue .... if i had i would not have given it to you.... i only have a little cyno that grew my sump but none in my DT (where that rock came from) in fact that rock you got was in my tank for 4 months and other than the Coraline i never saw an issue with it....
i will be watching to see how you solve this issue so that if i get any i can cure it fast...

again sorry John


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't think it is your fault. I was leaving the light on for long periods of time and the conditions were perfect for the Cyano. The rock is also in a very low flow seeming spot. 

I have the lights off for a blackout. Also if I got a scarlet skunk shrimp or other shrimp would it eat up the cyano? I was thinking move the rock to a higher flow area and wait for the cycle then add my CUC of nerites. then the shrimp after a week or 2. Any suggested snails for this or another problem that may occur?


----------



## njudson (May 21, 2009)

Low flow is also something that contributes to Cyano you can try changing your flow up to increase flow to the problem rocks either by moving the rocks themselves or powerheads and it might clear up on its own. Manual removal like pasfur suggested is a good idea as well but if the conditions which allowed it to thrive once are the same it will almost certainly come back. I wouldn't worry much about the cyano until your tank matures a bit seems like you are doing fine.


----------



## briang (Nov 17, 2008)

Don't worry, it happened to my tank in the beginning. A lot of nasty stuff is going to happen while your tank is going through the cycle.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i have a question if John will permit me to hijack for a moment... 
after reading this thread i did a full check of all the parts on my tank and noted some of this red joy (not much) but oddly it is actually IN teh pipe from my closed loop (right at the edge) so high flow is there.. now what are potential solutions??? i have reduced the feeding starting this morning but i wonder what else i could do ... this info will also aid John in time i am sure....

i swear i will not hijack further but this question is on topic....


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

njudson said:


> Low flow is also something that contributes to Cyano you can try changing your flow up to increase flow to the problem rocks either by moving the rocks themselves or powerheads and it might clear up on its own. Manual removal like pasfur suggested is a good idea as well but if the conditions which allowed it to thrive once are the same it will almost certainly come back. I wouldn't worry much about the cyano until your tank matures a bit seems like you are doing fine.


Great post. I mean really... dead on... exactly right.

I would not be spending my energy focusing on this problem to any great degree. As the tank matures and the alkalinity and calcium levels are set within the desired range, the cyno will likely go away. Sure, it won't hurt to manually remove it, but it just isn't a big deal. Messing with the light duration is not even an option in my book, especially given that light has very little impact on the growth of cyno. 

Nutrients are the problem, especially nutrients in an environment not conduction to coraline growth. You simply added some rock with a bit of cyno on it (in it) and the high nutrient environment fed its growth. No biggie, this will pass soon.

Alkalinity, calcium, alkalinity, calcium, alkalinity, calcium... here lies where your focus should be for now.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

yep...my calcium is at 360ppm. My tank hit a spike and I am waiting for the ammonia to get to 0ppm then oding a water change. And then I want to look into a CUC at my LFS so I will pop in there maybe this weekend and buy an alkalinity test kit(I have red sea but I don't think it will be accurate.) but then again they might only have red sea as they only did before.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Find the API test kit for Alkalinity. The Red Sea is a waste. Order it online if you have to. 
Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Test Kits

You want the last kit on that page... the KH "Carbonate Hardness" kit. 

And here is the buffer I use:
marineandreef.com Reef Aquarium Supply (Aquarium Lighting, Coralife light, Aquarium Light, Aquarium Pumps, Coralife lighting, Reef Aquarium, JBJ Nano Cube, protein skimmer, JBJ Arctica, AquaticLife T5 HO, Oceanic BioCube, Red Sea Max, Fluval Edge Aqu


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks. They might have the kh API at the store I'm not sure... I have kent marine liquid buffers(all six kinds...calcium, kh,ph, all that good stuff) if not I'll order


----------

